# Holly Willough-booby



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

How epic is that dress on the voice at showing her "assets" 

Definately a good set of lungs on her and stunning to boot 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, +1 she does look good. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

She is amazing


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

She's fat.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Huge, massive, beached whale of an arse... :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

She is a real woman


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

She's beautiful, I've always liked our stunning Holly,


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> She's fat.


you must have really bad eyesight!

this is fat :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> She's fat.


She looks bigger than other TV personalities, but even then I wouldn't say she looks fat on telly.

I guess I, too, believed she was probably fat, but then I spotted her in Harrods a little while back and in real life, she's stunning and nowhere near being fat.

And besides, the two aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

when she was preggo she had the BIGGEST FASTEST GROWING ARSE IN HISTORY!!! however she now looks pretty good, still prefer fern cotton tbh guys, has sexy as foot eyes


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> She's fat.


I bet she would be gutted to hear you call her fat Rich :lol: :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > She's fat.
> ...


If you took her off her heels she'd have a wider arse than my car.

Horses for courses and all that but she does nothing at all for me. Highly suited to mong daytime TV though... :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

"Does my bum look big in this?" :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Didn't know we had suck bitchy people on here :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Now this is what I call a beautiful woman (the one that walks onto set, not the presenter). Look at the arse and the elegant walk on her and watch wobbly Willoughby weep...

It helps that she's wearing purple... :wink:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Not much up top nice bum and beautiful but I'd rather have a date with holly


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

Curves in all the right places


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

she probably looks fat/big compared to other people off of TV as most of them seem to have eating disorders! I don't mind slim birds, but i'm not keen at all on the whole stick insect look! lol


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Rich is spot on.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

She is beautiful  id love her figure!!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Well there's one surefire way to get it :wink:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Torque said:


> Curves in all the right places


I agree, but she should still loose a stone and then would look even better!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Torque said:


> Curves in all the right places


i keep getting mental images of miss piggy for some reason lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Torque said:
> 
> 
> > Curves in all the right places
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

A few years back mums were wondering why daddy was getting up with the kids on Saturday mornings to watch TV, there was a certain children's TV presenter in a one piece tight jumpsuit............HOLLY...


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Haha merlin you old perv


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gforce said:


> Haha merlin you old perv


If looking at her is perving, then guilty as charged with zero remorse for my crime.... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

that was twenty years ago Merlin..............then gravity took control lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> that was twenty years ago Merlin..............then gravity took control lol


and she hit the pies... :wink:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > that was twenty years ago Merlin..............then gravity took control lol
> ...


Fortunately my eyesight deteriorated over the same 20 years so she's still gorgeous.......... 8)


----------

